# Chicken Skewers



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Marinated some chicken breasts in Ken's Teriyaki marinade for several hours.  Grilled direct, sprinkled with toasted sesame seeds and made a wonderful peanut butter dipping sauce. These things were fantastic!!!!!  I hope I can duplicate the dipping sauce!!!


----------



## allie (Jul 29, 2006)

Now that looks like something I'd love to try!  Any chance you can come up with a general recipe for the dipping sauce?  I can adjust to taste but I have never made a peanut butter dipping sauce.  I love the chicken that's similar at the local China Buffet.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

that do look interesting :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Allie, I'll guess.....here goes

2 TBS Creamy Peanut Butter
2 TBS Lite Soy Sauce
1+ TBS Honey
2 tsp Sesame Oil
1 tsp black pepper (red would be better, but I didn't have any)
1 tsp sesame seeds

Microwave 30 seconds and stir tell well blended.  I hope I got the measurements right, because this stuff was really really good.


----------



## allie (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you so much Larry!  I'll definitely give that one a try.  I'll do it up with your measurements and taste it then can make any adjustments.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

WoW...Looks great Larry.... =P~  =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Those look mighty tasty indeed!


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Allie, I'll guess.....here goes
> 
> 2 TBS Creamy Peanut Butter
> 2 TBS Lite Soy Sauce
> ...


What?... no hoisin sauce?  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

The wife and I had those one time.....now I know how to make 'em :!: 
Thanks for the recipe, those looked great =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I improvised and used what I had on hand.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Monkey Like!  Monkey really like!!  Peantus!!!  SOOOOO good to a monkey!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks awesome !
Next time you're at the market... Pick up some oyster flavored sauce and 5 spice powder.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I improvised and used what I had on hand.[/quote:2c1skx4f]

Now thats a scary thought.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome !
> Next time you're at the market... Pick up some oyster flavored sauce and 5 spice powder.



I'm a big fan of the Asian markets and normally have more stuff on hand, but the cupboards were bare.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks good larry. I like to do the same thing but make lettuce wraps with em. Get some good boston leaf lettuce or bib lettuce and fill em with julienned veggies of your choice, bean sprouts and more of your dipping sauces....fantastic.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> Now that looks like something I'd love to try!  Any chance you can come up with a general recipe for the dipping sauce?  I can adjust to taste but I have never made a peanut butter dipping sauce.  I love the chicken that's similar at the local China Buffet.



Allie,
you can make your own sauce but many of the asian markets and even the grocery store has some good peanut sauces plus some great hoisin sauces as well which is great with chicken.


----------



## allie (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh I know I can buy the stuff but the fun of it for me is making it myself!  I enjoy experimenting with foods and while I buy some sauces, marinades, and such, I usually doctor them up in some  way.  It's so much more fun creating!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> Oh I know I can buy the stuff but the fun of it for me is making it myself!  I enjoy experimenting with foods and while I buy some sauces, marinades, and such, I usually doctor them up in some  way.  It's so much more fun creating!



My thoughts exactly....just nice to have some in the pantry or fridge when you need it in a pinch


----------



## allie (Jul 31, 2006)

I hear ya!  They put all kinds of stuff in the things you buy.  I love combining new flavors from what I have at home.  Not to mention, some of those sauces get really expensive and I budget carefully for groceries.  I love using things I keep on hand anyway to make great tasting food for my family!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I hear ya!  They put all kinds of stuff in the things you buy.  I love combining new flavors from what I have at home.  Not to mention, some of those sauces get really expensive and I budget carefully for groceries.  I love using things I keep on hand anyway to make great tasting food for my family!



That's fine, I'll be the only one around here who likes peanut sauce off the shelf     8-[


----------



## allie (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey, Man's Best Friend.......don't feel bad.  I do buy some sauces and stuff but around here to get a good Oriental sauce, I"ll pay $5 or more a bottle!  I just can't see paying that when I can make it myself and use things I have around the house anyway!  The only thing in Larry's recipe I'll have to buy is sesame oil and that's good thing to have around since I can do more things with it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 1, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> Hey, Man's Best Friend.......don't feel bad.  I do buy some sauces and stuff but around here to get a good Oriental sauce, I"ll pay $5 or more a bottle!  I just can't see paying that when I can make it myself and use things I have around the house anyway!  The only thing in Larry's recipe I'll have to buy is sesame oil and that's good thing to have around since I can do more things with it.



I agree...it's always best and fun to make your own stuff but for me, if I don't have time, I'll pull the bottle outta the fridge and use the store bought stuff!


----------



## allie (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a stay at home mom so have a bit more time to play in my kitchen than I did when I was working. LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 1, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I'm a stay at home mom so have a bit more time to play in my kitchen than I did when I was working. LOL



And you're a #12 fan, so I guess it's OK!


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Larry,
Those are some good looking skewers.


----------

